# Knee wraps



## DocDePanda187123 (Jul 24, 2015)

Looking for advice on knee wraps. What do you all use/prefer?

I tried POB's Inzer true black knee wraps and really liked them but they're discontinued so need to find another one. For the time being I'd like to remain in raw classic for the time being so the wraps would be used primarily to allow overload on the squat in training. I'd Eventually switch to raw modern and use them in meets so what do you fat powerlifting bastards recommend?


----------



## McDuffy (Jul 25, 2015)

i dont squat heavy enough to need knee straps


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jul 25, 2015)

Inzer grippers are an easy wrap to learn to use. 

I actually tried out the lilliebridge world record wraps and I loved them. Want to get a set.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jul 25, 2015)

I didn't like the grippers. Felt stuck to my knees of that makes sense. And doc is a hairy beast and those grippers will make it look like he shaved his knee caps. Lol.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jul 25, 2015)

Thanks for the suggestions DYS, Ecks, and IWGB. I should clarify I'm a pretty narrow stance squatter so I guess I'm not looking for much stopping power out of the wraps but more so rebound as I bounce up from depth. 

Ecks: POB's true black wraps ripped hairs from behind me knee and left small spots lol.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jul 25, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> Thanks for the suggestions DYS, Ecks, and IWGB. I should clarify I'm a pretty narrow stance squatter so I guess I'm not looking for much stopping power out of the wraps but more so rebound as I bounce up from depth.
> 
> Ecks: POB's true black wraps ripped hairs from behind me knee and left small spots lol.



I have the weirdest boner right now...


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 25, 2015)

Maybe try sleeves first. Get a pair of SBD. We can overload in otherways.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jul 25, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Maybe try sleeves first. Get a pair of SBD. We can overload in otherways.



Are sleeves = sumo?


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jul 25, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> Are sleeves = sumo?



Why would you think sleeves = sumo? The answer is no, btw. 

I need a new set of sleeves. SBD's seem to be the sleeve of choice these days for the Powerlifter who wants everything.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jul 25, 2015)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Why would you think sleeves = sumo? The answer is no, btw.
> 
> I need a new set of sleeves. SBD's seem to be the sleeve of choice these days for the Powerlifter who wants everything.



Thought Sumo is a ghey deadlift and sleeves are a ghey wrap lol. Yea I always hear about SBDs. I'll have to jump on them then


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jul 25, 2015)

What about knee pads, the ones u have are pretty worn out


----------



## Seeker (Jul 25, 2015)

Haha I only have a cheap pair of Golds Gym wraps. They're working for now. Might have to upgrade soon.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jul 25, 2015)

Flyingdragon said:


> What about knee pads, the ones u have are pretty worn out



If you ever came off blast maybe they'd last longer than 3 months asshole.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jul 25, 2015)

Seeker said:


> Haha I only have a cheap pair of Golds Gym wraps. They're working for now. Might have to upgrade soon.



Have you used any other brands before Seek? I've literally only used them once with POB but they felt awesome rebounding like a piston out the hole.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 25, 2015)

I've always just bought local store bought cheap brands, Honestly. Haha they have always worked well for me but maybe I am missing something with the better stronger brands. Yes even with the cheap brands I get a nice bounce out of the hole. I love a nice tight wrap. Gives confidence too for some reason


----------



## John Ziegler (Jul 25, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> Thank you. I had seen that page when I searched google but when you try and add it to your cart it won't let you. I called them over the phone after and a sales rep told me they're discontinued.



Oh damn, they look nice too. Whatever pair you choose wash them first. Anything brand new rubing on your skin like that can irritate.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jul 25, 2015)

Zeigler said:


> Oh damn, they look nice too. Whatever pair you choose wash them first. Anything brand new rubing on your skin like that can irritate.



I have sensitive skin as it is so I wash everything before using it. I'll break out a lot in rashes otherwise. I'm just going to go ahead and buy sleeves like POB mentioned and wraps. I'll have both in my arsenal for when he plans to incorporate them into my training.


----------



## SuperBane (Jul 25, 2015)

Are wraps used strictly when progressing up in weight or would they be good to help with old injuries as well?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 25, 2015)

SuperBane said:


> Are wraps used strictly when progressing up in weight or would they be good to help with old injuries as well?


Knee wraps don't protect from, heal or prevent injury in any way whatsoever. They simply aid the lift. 

In some cases the warmth they provide may provide some relief from symptoms. Using wraps is a personal choice. I am all for using equipment within the rules to lift more weight. Personally though I hate knee wraps.


----------

